# Cpt 99144



## 00088019 (Oct 2, 2008)

Has anyone ever heard of an insurance carrier putting an age cap on this procedure code of age 5 - age 21??

Thanks!
Sam


----------



## hgolfos (Oct 3, 2008)

*99144*

The CPT specifically states that 99144 is for ages 5 years or older.  There is no other limitation on age that I can see.  The code for under 5 years is 99143.

Hope this helps.

Heather


----------

